# Hairdressers Dénia/Jávea



## clairerach11 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi guys 
Can anyone recommend a decent hairdressers that speak English around the denia area or even javea?

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

clairerach11 said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone recommend a decent hairdressers that speak English around the denia area or even javea?
> 
> Thank you



there are lots in Jávea with good reputations - I don't know in Dénia

Jávea you have Halo, Status, Charlie Group, Kru - lots more


----------



## clairerach11 (Aug 26, 2014)

ok thank you, ill check them out


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Claire
INMA in Jalon/Xalo is the place. The prices are unbelievably low and ask for Carol, a Spanish girl who had an English mother and hence speaks flawless English. Peluqueria INMA, Avinguda Joanot Martorell, 9, 03727 Xaló, Alacant, Spain, Phone:+34 966 48 06 27.


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

clairerach11 said:


> Hi guys
> Can anyone recommend a decent hairdressers that speak English around the denia area or even javea?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Claire,i use a guy called Nico,he is very good,he lives in Denia and he is a mobile hairdresser.his numbers are 659730101 or 966425981. I live in La Xara and he comes to me.


----------

